# Milk Supply Tanked after Eating all this!



## rosie023 (Jun 20, 2010)

My baby is almost 5 weeks old and I have a lot of weight to lose. For the past 2.5 days I've decided to eat much healthier in attempts to shed the pounds. Since then, my milk supply has tanked and baby is not happy with how much less milk she's getting (not as many wet diapers either) I feel like i'm still eating a ton of food but apparently not. Before I was eating lots of crap white bread, crackers, cereal, etc. So my only thought is that I'm not gettting all the calories as I was before? I feel like I'm having to force feed myself. I'm also drinking a ton of water a day, running to pee all day long lol. What am I doing wrong? Should I just go back to mindless eating and snacking on foods not so healthy??? Anyway, here's what Ive been eating:
Day 1
Oatmeal
Yogurt with Granola
Chicken Salad
Carrots & Hummus
Banana
Cashews
Pot Roast
Olives
Broccoli
A whole Sweet Potato
Toast with Guacamole

Day 2
Yogurt with Granola\Eggs
Toast with Guac
Strawberries
Cashews
Sausage Patties
Potato Salad
Carrots & Hummus
Olives
Apple with Peanut Butter
Chicken Skewer
Rice
Half a Potato
Casear Salad
Pita with Tzatziki


----------



## katelove (Apr 28, 2009)

That seems like it should be ok. I wonder if your babe is coincidentally gearing up for the 6 week growth spurt and is trying to increase your supply for that. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hannahjoseph (Mar 6, 2017)

0


----------



## abi1212 (Aug 2, 2016)

The very best way to boost milk supply is by letting your baby suckle as often and as long as s/he wants. No pump on earth can best a suckling babe. 

There are foods and herbs that can help. A bowl of oatmeal daily can really boost supply. Healthy nursing tea is another helpful herb.


----------



## Bruno9o (Sep 25, 2017)

Your dieting list is really nice.:smile:


----------



## Jordancheck (Sep 15, 2017)

Make sure you aren't accidently ingesting or using these herbs: Parsley, oregano, peppermint, yarrow, thyme, sorrel, sage, spearmint, lemon balm.
While a small amount is often fine, they can have an effect on sensitive moms. Altoids are a big culprite, and gums too.


----------

